# Wreck/Reef Anchor



## Mike aka FishWerks

I'm breaking out the jig and building wreck/reef anchors. If you need one shoot me a PM. $25. Anchors are Pipe and Rebar construction and have a shackle eye on each end. Any other tweaks let me know. 



If you manage to break it...re-weld/repair no cost ever. If you need a standard anchor or excellent inexpensive anchor hardware all Ron (Sealark). Thanks! Mike :usaflag




































Multiple shapes sizes and weights. Take your pick all priced the same.


----------



## specslayer

you couldnt post a pic of them can you.....bc if its only 25$ and its a decent anchor ill jump all over it.


----------



## seachaser 2400

I am interested in one of the reef anchors.How can I contact you.


----------



## Valhalla

great looking product - please put me down for 1. thanks


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

PM's replied to. Thanks!


----------



## DWL

I just went and picked up one of Mikes anchors. I am very pleased (VERY NICE). Thanks Mike


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Danny, great to meet you and thanks for the positive words. If you determine you need one larger or smaller let me know and we will swap it out, no charge. Thanks.


----------



## jim t

Those anchors work great!!!

Mike,

Just an idea... you might also make up some "bend back" tools. A buddy made me one. He took a 2 foot length of 2x4 and installed a galvanizedeye bolt in the middle. He cut a 1" hole about halfway through so he could make sure the nut on the bottom side was recessed into the 2x4. That way the board would lay flat. 

All you have to do is put the bent tine of the anchor in the eyebolt, step on the board and bend the tine back into place.

It worked for my aluminum $80 Mighty Mite aluminum wreck anchor... I think it'd work on yours too.

Jim


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Jim that is a great idea, thanks for sharing. I will definitely give that a shot. 



Hey great job on the Redfish Regatta, that looks like one excellent event!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Hey guys thanks to all who have come over and snagged an anchor!


----------



## LuckyLady

I previously bought 2 of your wreck anchors. I now need 2 more but would like them tape wrapped as mentioned in your post. Call Bert at 982 8154.


----------



## BananaTom

*Do you think one of those would hold my 20,000 lb houseboat. It seems every time I go to the 3 Mile Bridge and anchor instead of wrapping a line, it gets a hold of the bottom and I bend the crap out of the anchor. I have a collection of bent anchors.*

*Someone told me I should try a wreck anchor, if it would hold my vessel.*

*I also need to see if my collection of bent and twisted anchors could be straightened.*

*Thanks*


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

> *LuckyLady (6/5/2009)*I previously bought 2 of your wreck anchors. I now need 2 more but would like them tape wrapped as mentioned in your post. Call Bert at 982 8154.




Bert good seeing you again. Thanks.


----------



## sealark

Banana Tom, I'm sure Mike could make a wreck anchor to match your boats size. As for straightening those bent anchors. Yes they can be straightened and they will hold as good as a new anchor. However you will never get them completely straight and the galvinizing will come off where they are bent. And they will look like very used anchors but they will work. How many do you have bent ? I have straightened many some are beyond help...

Ron 850-712-2603


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

> *BananaTom (6/8/2009)**Do you think one of those would hold my 20,000 lb houseboat. It seems every time I go to the 3 Mile Bridge and anchor instead of wrapping a line, it gets a hold of the bottom and I bend the crap out of the anchor. I have a collection of bent anchors.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Someone told me I should try a wreck anchor, if it would hold my vessel.*
> 
> 
> 
> *I also need to see if my collection of bent and twisted anchors could be straightened.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks*




Tom I can come up with a good configuration but would welcome any input. Let me know if your interested and I 'll get something built for you. I can also straighten most anchors, most common anchor tweaks = Six Pack of Corona.



Edit...Just saw Rons/Sealarks post.... Ron is the man, he can work magic on anchors... but I think he is a PBR drinker. :letsdrink


----------



## Orion45

> *Mike aka FishWerks (6/8/2009).....I can also straighten most anchors, most common anchor tweaks = Six Pack of Corona....*


*

Bartering at its finest. :letsdrink*


----------



## sealark

Mike, If you have a press you can do better than me with a pipe and pipe wrench. Please straighten them for the man..


----------



## Mikvi

PM me you're number. I'm moving down there on Monday and will want one. Thanks


----------



## seachaser 2400

I sent you a pm, give me a call I will take one.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

PM's responded to. Thanks.



Also a plug for Ron (SeaLark), he is one of the best sources in the area for good standard anchors and hardware. Shoot him a pm.


----------



## Barbaros

Hi Mike, 

Thanks for the quick response. I will be fishing between 100 and 350 feet of water. You're the expert, you tell me what one would be best for me. I can come pick it up just tell me where. I have a 21 foot center console.



Adam


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Hey Adam, sent you a pm.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Pm's sent. I'll have a bunch of anchors ready tomorrow afternoon. If I missed you via pm let me know.


----------



## costaricachris

Looking to buy a wreck anchor.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Chris send you a pm.


----------

